# LockNLube grease coupler



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought one.....but to be quite frank, I have not used it yet. Looks like it will undoubtedly work like it supposed to.....just take a second or two longer to apply and dis-engage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Where can I get a half dozen of them.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

There is some discussion about it in the machinery forum, thread has to do with greasing a Krone rake. Was unable to get the link to post here.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Those might be handy. I have some of the 4 jaw couplers like tsc sells but they are a PITA to get of the fitting. I've broken several fittings off just trying to get the coupler to release.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike Would you measure the tip diameter? looks pretty big in the video Thanks


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

When I read the thread title, I thought we might be talking about reloading... Oh well....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> When I read the thread title, I thought we might be talking about reloading... Oh well....


Nope. Free wheelweights to cast and lube my own are a thing of the past. What do you load that you "roll your own" bullets? Caliber/mold?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Mike Would you measure the tip diameter? looks pretty big in the video Thanks


It measures a tick under 1.5875 cm or 5/8".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

FCF said:


> There is some discussion about it in the machinery forum, thread has to do with greasing a Krone rake. Was unable to get the link to post here.


I replaced the offending zerks with 90o ones. Much easier now.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like a good idea... I buy a new coupler from TSC about 3-4 times a year... basically they work for about the first 2-3 times I grease something, and then they leak like a sieve unless I push on them really hard... VERY frustrating...

What's more aggravating is that I NEVER had to replace one until about the last five years or so... don't know how they changed the design or if it's just ill-fitting, poorly made Chinese crap couplers, but the old ones held up virtually for the life of the grease gun... Modern ones, not so much... junk after a few uses...

Usually you'll sooner or later come across a stopped-up or "stiff zerk" that won't take grease or takes it very slowly... then the TSC ones don't want to uncouple and you have to wiggle and shove em sideways to get them to turn loose... then they leak for sure from then on...
Most of my fittings take grease just fine... we were always strong believers in greasing things as much as necessary...

I'm gonna have to try one of these...

Later! OL JR


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I bought one of those tools from the tractor dealer that Gemplers sells that you fill with motor oil, screw on the top and wack it with a hammer on the zerk fitting. Cleans the old hardened grease right out..... Can't remember the name of it. Looks like a fat pencil. I think hay racks are the worst offenders (of clogged grease zerks(, especially the ones you borrow.....


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> I bought one of those tools from the tractor dealer that Gemplers sells that you fill with motor oil, screw on the top and wack it with a hammer on the zerk fitting. Cleans the old hardened grease right out..... Can't remember the name of it. Looks like a fat pencil. I think hay racks are the worst offenders (of clogged grease zerks(, especially the ones you borrow.....


I got one from northern tool.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

The Locknlube tip works great. Works so good that I ordered a second one. We use the Lincoln battery operated grease guns. I made a 90 fitting from my old tip to fit the tight places, but haven't had to use it yet.


----------

